# Lagoon Tower 1BR Plus  (1LP vs 1BP)



## natarajanv (Oct 29, 2018)

Does anyone know the difference between LP vs BP rooms? They both have the same description though...

Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2018)

There is a Sticky for this information.  It is found at the top of the HGVC page in bold.  We have put a lot of effort into that post.  It is worth knowing it is there and what it contains. 


It can be found in post 4.  Here is the link
Sticky HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information


----------



## natarajanv (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks Sandy.





Sandy VDH said:


> There is a Sticky for this information.  It is found at the top of the HGVC page in bold.  We have put a lot of effort into that post.  It is worth knowing it is there and what it contains.
> 
> 
> It can be found in post 4.  Here is the link
> Sticky HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

